

How to Be Secret - smacktoward
https://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2014/11/14/Being-Secret

======
jessaustin
The comment pointing out that your phone is highly visible while you stroll to
the coffee shop is important, as well. If your adversary is anything like "the
Firm", never forget what a marvelous tracking device this is.

